
Titanium: Project to prevent criminal use of the dark web and virtual currencies - mbgaxyz
http://cordis.europa.eu/news/rcn/141335_en.html
======
RichardHeart
tldr: "...develop efficient and effective forensics tools enabling the
reasonable use of different types of data from different sources including
virtual currency ledgers, online forums, peer-to-peer networks of underground
markets, and seized devices."

------
djsumdog
Bitcoin isn't really anonymous. Transactions are in a ledger. Isn't think why
people use rollers to redistribute coins?

~~~
tribby
this is why I'm surprised zcash and monero haven't taken over the markets.

~~~
ktta
Zcash is anonymous by option only (transparent addresses and secret
addresses). If you ask me that kind of defeats the point. It will raise
questions like 'why did you choose an anonymous address?'. Optional privacy
hurts the people who need to be private.

~~~
Casseres
Zcash also relies on a trusted setup: a master private key was used to
initiate it, and that you have to trust the key was destroyed. If someone had
a copy of that key, they could create infinite coins without detection.

People have to decide whether they want to trust that a copy of the key wasn't
made, or if they want to use a trustless setup.

Monero doesn't require trust, and it's also private by default.

~~~
ktta
There are actually more problems, but I didn't want to go off topic. Like
about how the developers get paid a certain percentage. Someone made the
calculations to be about $3m a year for all the developers combined each year.
I know that they deserve to get compensated, but that goes completely off what
cryptocurrencies stand for.

Like the whole thing seems to be riding on the concept of zk-SNARKS, but the
fact of the matter is, there is already Monero which offers the privacy aspect
that zcoin advertises (but fails to deliver on that too)

~~~
Casseres
What ktta is talking about is the 10% Founders Reward that goes to the company
and its investors.

For those that may read this who don't know, Zcash is a company. It's Founder
and CEO wrote this on Twitter:

> I think we can successfully make Zcash too traceable for criminals like
> WannaCry, but still completely private & fungible.

[https://twitter.com/zooko/status/863202798883577856](https://twitter.com/zooko/status/863202798883577856)

------
lightbyte
>funded by the European Union aimed at developing technical solutions for
investigating and mitigating crime and __terrorism __involving virtual
currencies and underground market transactions.

Has there EVER been a terrorism situation that involved the dark web and/or
bitcoin? This smells like a power grab feeding on fear.

------
whatnotests
Will they require some kind of license to purchase and/or sell crypto
currency?

This de facto criminalization ad then licensing the privilege (nay right) to
utilize these tools is a step in the wrong direction.

~~~
dogma1138
You need a license to operate a currency exchange why would digital currency
be any different?

The large bitcoin exchanges already comply with many if not most financial
regulations.

You can't setup a shadow economy valued in the billions without governments
taking note and moving to regulate it.

